# 9 diui,6 divf and 2 fet. Another neg last week. Could iui work?



## PaulaB (Jun 22, 2007)

After 17 BFN, I have no more money for ivf and am wondering if iui would be worth going back too. Have unexplained infertility and a 5 year old DD through iui (5th). Any thoughtsPx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hi hun, i'm so sorry you got another BFN    i'm not sure about iui   i would speak to your clinic if i were you and see what they recommend 

pam xx


----------



## melb (May 6, 2005)

Hi. So sorry  about your negative. Have you had the chicago tests done?


----------

